# Dometic Seitz Front Windscreen Roller Blinds



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The info on the Dometic website states that this blind cannot be fitted to the Citroen Relay with an overhead shelf. I don't think this shelf was fitted on the Ducato. Has anyone fitted one, or know why it cannot be fitted to my Citroen PVC?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I have found the product page here: http://www.dometic.com/enuk/Europe/.../Windows-Blinds/Products/?productdataid=69758

It only specifies that the windscreen blind will fit the X250 Fiat Ducato's, and doesn't mention the Citroen Relay or Peugeot Boxer as suitable applications, yet it does for the side window blinds.

There must be a difference in the cabs specified by Fiat, Citroen and Peugeot when the are manufactured by Sevel, and as per your note this could be that there is a shelf present in the Relay which is not present in the Fiat which obstructs the blind operation or installation.

As Dometic are specific in their applications listed, and have tested all three models then I would assume that testing was undertaken on all accessories so Dometic can promote accurately the applications available.

Is there a shelf in your cab? I can't find any fitting instructions to provide you so you can cross reference locations etc.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Chris. Yes, my Relay has the cab shelf fitted as standard. I assume that it might have been an extra on the Ducato.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't recollect ever seeing one on a Fiat, though its the converters that ultimately spec the cabs when they are ordered from Sevel under their respective brand, of course it could be specific to Citroen which I have a sneaky is likely to be the case.

Is it possible to remove the shelf, as if this is the only difference then this should make installation possible?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What about the pleated vertical blinds?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Andy, 

I hadn't considered the Remis blinds as an option, though I think the location of the upper track may interfere with the shelf, however if it can be removed then of course its just a matter of selecting the preferred blind.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Surely the shelf cant be in front of the cab light? or the sun blinds for that matter.
I paid £275 I think and fitting is easy once you know how :lol:


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I was assuming that either the shelf wraps around it, or the shelf contains the dome light, and the edge of the shelf follows the contour of the headlining.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We need a picture :?:
Rowley get your camera out!


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Agreed, I've just googled with no success.

Rowley, could you oblige?

Regards,
Chris


----------

